# Super III



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*New in-line Chassis from AW?*

Seeing as the news of there being a new R2 chassis coming called the Super3 has already leaked I don't see there being any harm sharing that there is a rumour it will be a re-pop of:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Lab Grade Meter with a calibrated probe that registers milli units of gaussofobia if you should ever need to scientifically measure them.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> That's cool. I'd love to have a steady supply of SMTs. They run very well and aren't too sticky for gaussophobics.


How many do you want?I have several hundred.
DRAGjet


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would have thought the possibility of an in-line chassis from Round2 would raise more of a splash than it has!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I would have thought the possibility of an in-line chassis from Round2 would raise more of a splash than it has!


a True gplus chassis I think would have been better, I was not a fan of the super mag track due to the problems withthe rear axle working lose on them. If theyhave cured that I maygetmore excited, but would have prefered a gplus. Having said that I welcome anynew chassis as you recall I was the guy who got all excited when you and Dan showed your magnebt chassis some months back now so its all good in the whole scheme of things...lol


Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

gaussophobic... mwaaa ha ha ha.

I kinda like the SMT too... I only have one, but I like to run it better than the couple of old G+ cars I have. Of course, this may all be due to the fact that I never really learned how to properly set up and adjust anything with an inline motor...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I am left with a question....*

Why?
With G's and Turbos in good supply, why?
Unless it was cheaper to grow your own instead of buying existing chassis..
I dunno...  
Scott


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Why?
> 
> Scott


Because TL is out to re-pop everything he can? Having done so well the first two times?

I'd still like to see an all-new chassis, preferably an in-line. But then, with my adjustable magnet concept, I have a vested interest in that happening!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Seeing as the news of there being a new R2 chassis coming called the Super3 has already leaked I don't see there being any harm sharing that there is a rumour it will be a re-pop of:


 This is pretty much what I've been waiting for... 

A Super Magnatraction was one of the chassis I was looking to recreate, but thanks to this 'announcement' I'll probably go ahead with something more like a 'modified' SM. The front has been changed to allow the use of G3 pickups and an adjustable guide pin along with 2 wheelbase options. The motor box is the same as the SM and can use the same armature and magnets as the SM. It also uses the same front and rear bearings.

The rear has been modified to allow for traction magnets which can be removed and replaced with weights, similar to the 'G-Jet' which seems to be all rage lately. The traction magnets take up the area occupied by rear wheels on the SM, so this forces the rear wheels out further, similar to a Wizzard with narrower rear wheels and a wider stance.

Pictured is a rough prototype of this modified SM that I milled out, the tool paths need to be adjusted to clean this up a bit. The mounting tabs are also too far forward, but I might change that anyway to not have tabs but to be a slimline like a G3 and be able to use the AFX clip.



Any interest in a chassis like this? 

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Just keep the separate traction magnets out of the picture. If traction magnets are added it will be going up against the G3s, T1s, Storms, and Decosmos and that's a fairly tough crowd to be running with.


 It wouldn't be marketed to compete with the Wizzards, T1's and such. It would be marketed with Dash bodies that weigh far more than the Lexan skins those guys like to run, which right away puts it in a different class...

Dan


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised anybody would think of doing a new inline car. There's lots of competition at the moment. I'm impressed that a couple of people are thinking of or are actually doing it. 

And to echo afxtoo, I like the old G+ car the best, but I can see how it would be tough to mass produce efficiently. Would probably end up at $30 even being made in China. 

Right now, the Tomy Turbo is the current low cost leader. Fun to drive, not too much downforce and not too fast. To follow in the GJet theme (low downforce racer), why doesn't somebody make some brass weights for that chassis? Would be fairly simple as they are not a complex shape. It already has a mellow motor. Hmmmm, may have to go experiment......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Tomy Turbo, the thread takes a turn*



Manning said:


> *snip* why doesn't somebody make some brass weights for that chassis? Would be fairly simple as they are not a complex shape. It already has a mellow motor. Hmmmm, may have to go experiment......


I took one of these recently, removed the traction magnet and installed a lead weight in it's place.
Then I made a lead weight to fit between the front wheels...
Fun chassis to drive. (Even at 12 volts...)
Moves right along and slides just a bit...
Scott


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

How about an inline chassis that could take both screw on or clip on bodies?


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

coach61 said:


> a True gplus chassis I think would have been better, I was not a fan of the super mag track due to the problems withthe rear axle working lose on them. If theyhave cured that I maygetmore excited, but would have prefered a gplus. Having said that I welcome anynew chassis as you recall I was the guy who got all excited when you and Dan showed your magnebt chassis some months back now so its all good in the whole scheme of things...lol
> 
> 
> Dave


All I know is that the Super mag chassis is Very nice.. Hangs onto the track better than some of the GPlus cars I have.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Any interest in a chassis like this?
> 
> Dan


Lots. Tell us more!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Lots. Tell us more!


Yes, do tell... 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Montoya - so where is the announcement about a new chassis from AutoWorld coming from?


From a friend of a friend, not direct from Tom Lowe. But I think the info is reliable. I'm glad that the Dash chassis is different because that means more choice and I'm all for that.

Assuming that both will run on standard power I think these will be far more my cup of tea than the G-Jet or the new Wizzard Magnetless cars. In time I may well sample all four but nowadays I temper my natural curiosity with thinking about what will go down well at UK club level.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> If I were looking to manufacture a slot car with the lowest assembly cost it would look a lot like the Tomy Turbo.


That was the conclusion I came to with my chassis which is basically the turbo with adjustable guide pin depth and position, 3 wheelbases and adjustable traction magnet height.

The original version could be very quick over one lap but it had too many flaws and I knew it would take quite a lot of effort to fix them so it seemed easier to copy the Turbo especially as it meant people could use their own running gear.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish someone would remake the Cobramite chassis. With today's hot can motors, it would be easy to make nice wheelie chassis with them


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I would even love to own one Cobramite just to see how it performs... A DynaBrute with a sidewinder motor also.

I never see a running one or even touched one of them....Switzerland is truly the third world for HO slot cars :drunk:


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Zanza,
its not only Swizerland, but Germany also. But I managed to get at least two Cobramites, and one Dynabrute, which is an anglewinder to be correct, not a sidewinder. So if you ever happen to be around Stuttgart, lemme know, and we can work out something, so at least you could see some on reality!

Michael


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

slotmichl said:


> Zanza,
> its not only Swizerland, but Germany also. But I managed to get at least two Cobramites, and one Dynabrute, which is an anglewinder to be correct, not a sidewinder. So if you ever happen to be around Stuttgart, lemme know, and we can work out something, so at least you could see some on reality!
> 
> Michael


Thanks for the correction, anglewinder, OK :thumbsup: 

Stuttgart, I'll remember for sure, if I know I pass in that area one day, I'l contact you first.

So do they run well compared to a TycoPro, better or worse ?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Of course THIS has to be mentioned...*

The Rattler...










http://www.horacepro.com/rattler.html

(Picture & link stolen without permission, but I am sure Ed B will not mind...)

Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

